# Carova?



## markalbob

Thinking of a trip down in July, thought I had heard it wasn't a real friendly place for surf fishing....

1. is this true?

2. do you really need a 4wd just to get to a rental home in carova if you're not driving up and down the beach?

3. how's the fishing?

4. anyplace else you'd recommend for a nice, natural and quiet beach area with good fishing, reasonable (cheap) accomodations, and still a nice place with good surf fishing?

pm if you prefer, but hoping someone can help a Wisconsin guy out......


thanks in advance,
Mark


----------



## Ryan Y

Yes, you need four wheel drive. The beach is the highway and the vehicles have the right away.

Corolla is the last place before you hit sand to stay on the pavement. Take along lots of bug spray, the flies and the squito's love the summer months and those that visit. They seem to always vacation there as well.


----------



## markalbob

Firespyder7 said:


> Yes, you need four wheel drive. The beach is the highway and the vehicles have the right away.
> 
> Corolla is the last place before you hit sand to stay on the pavement. Take along lots of bug spray, the flies and the squito's love the summer months and those that visit. They seem to always vacation there as well.


interesting.....any spots to recommend where the wife and kids would not be miserable?

Not wedded to NC in any way, but would like someplace quieter and yet apparently not quite like that--they'd all be miserable covered in sand fly bites


----------



## hic-lock

Fish’en can be tough, but not unfriendly. It’s fishable, scout for structure at low tide. As was said, 4x4 is a must! The Ocean front is the only way in or out.

It’s a step back in time on that stretch of beach. I wouldn’t let the flies keep you out. They can get bad, depending on the wind. Lots of other critters to make the trip one of a kind.


----------



## PEEWEE

markalbob said:


> interesting.....any spots to recommend where the wife and kids would not be miserable?
> 
> Not wedded to NC in any way, but would like someplace quieter and yet apparently not quite like that--they'd all be miserable covered in sand fly bites


I would recommend Hatteras island, Other than the surf fishing there would be more for the wife and kids to enjoy without needing 4x4.. jmho


----------



## Carova Realtor

As a year round resident of Carova, I would not be worried about the flies in July. There are people surf fishing up here pretty much daily. Come on up and maybe one of the horses will stop by to lend a hoof. 

www.EscapeThePavement.com


----------



## jhmorgan

Carova is a beautiful area, but if you had a lady and children that want to enjoy the shopping, you may want to try a more densely populated part of the OBX. Duck is always a winner for families...


----------



## fender346

I agree, Carova is a beautiful area. Its a beautiful place to stay... and seeing those wild horses up close never gets old!

Also, I've stayed there in July and the bugs were not a bother.

As far as the beach being fishable, it is... a light weight set-up for snook and croaker will keep your rod bent all day. 
Targeting anything else there is pretty tough that time of year. However there's always a chance


----------



## Drumdum

fender346 said:


> I agree, Carova is a beautiful area. Its a beautiful place to stay... and seeing those wild horses up close never gets old!
> 
> Also, I've stayed there in July and the bugs were not a bother.
> 
> As far as the beach being fishable, it is... a light weight set-up for snook and croaker will keep your rod bent all day.
> Targeting anything else there is pretty tough that time of year. However there's always a chance


 Snook???


----------



## Rockfish1

Drumdum said:


> Snook???


 I saw that too... just smiled and decided to keep my big ole yap shut...


----------



## uncdub13

So i've been driving all the way to florida for nothing??!


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz

Rockfish1 said:


> I saw that too... just smiled and *decided to keep my big ole yap shut*...


somebody save and copy that...we just witnessed history...



Jesse


----------



## fender346

snook??..oops
:beer:
ha ha ha 
sorry, ... SPOT!


----------



## SkunkApe

Drumdum said:


> Snook???


I did a double take on that one too. Simple type-o, but I was thinking this whole global warming thing was accelerating much quicker than I thought..

And yes, that whole stretch of beach from Corolla to the NC/VA line is a very cool Snook, I mean Spot ). We didn't have any bug problems on the beach and the Puppy Drum where showing up pretty good too. Not too crowded, just look for the cuts in the sandbar where it riptides out past the surf zone. 

Skunk


----------



## SkunkApe

Firespyder7 said:


> Yes, you need four wheel drive. The beach is the highway and the vehicles have the right away.


I driven the beach and fished a fair amount off the sand in the Outerbanks. Definitely not as much as others. Here's the scenario I encountered one day last summer down by Carova: 

We back the truck up, there's a few trucks a few hundred yards away on either side of us (not crowded). I always try to keep the truck above the high tide line of course. I had the rods set up just above where the tide was washing up and moved them as the tide came in. If you've been there, you know there's a copious amount of sand that will get expose and then covered by inches of water as the surf encroaches then subsides. 

I had a couple of guys roll through right in the wash line and look at me like I was crazy when I pointed at my rods/lines out. They were about to drive right into my lines out. Am I in the wrong here? It's not like I had the poles planted on the dunes and the lines in the water. Everyone but those two guys were rolling in the tracks on the beach above where we were set up, which was cool. Just wondering as I'm more of a yakker than a hardcore surf fisher. What's the protocol? Just ranting 'cause it's cold and I've got a few :beer: in me...

Skunk


----------



## Rockfish1

I'm normally kinda laid back but... you drive through my camp and it's game on... will not tolerate that mess...


----------



## Drumdum

Rockfish1 said:


> I'm normally kinda laid back but... you drive through my camp and it's game on... will not tolerate that mess...


 There,the line inside hightide level is emergency lane... The Currituck police will ticket you if your fishing in the middle of it.. Rods should be fished at waters edge,and vehicle back far enough from the lane that there is passage... Believe me, I felt the same as you,protical there is definatly different than Hatteras..


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz

Rockfish1 said:


> I'm normally kinda laid back but... you drive through my camp and it's game on... will not tolerate that mess...


if you think he gets mad for that, watch em when a dog trys to take his pork chop...


----------



## savfish

Rockfish - the beach is not your camp there. I have seen ambulances, garbage trucks, etc and that lane is considered a highway. Alot of the locals up there will not move to avoid your lines. Please do not piss them off. The laws were set up that way before you were fishing there I am sure. Beach access is becoming a huge problem and they want rule changes up there too. Currituck county sheriff is the law up there and the ones I have talked to are pretty laid back. Also if you take your little kids up there do keep a watch on them. As stated, 2 lanes of that beach are used as a highway and trucks are flying by closely at times.


----------



## hic-lock

Yep, the hard pack before the high tide line is considered the highway. Also, there is a lane or rut at the base of the dune that is used at high tide. I use the dune lane mostly because the beach gets pretty tore up w/all the traffic during the rental season. One thing to remember, if you’re passing ANYONE using the beach you must slow to 5 mph until you’re by them. I’ve never seen anyone ticketed for stopping or fishing in the driving lane but I have seen the man ticket someone for speeding. Think it was a younger group that had been warned previously.


----------



## huckfinn38

Carova Realtor said:


> As a year round resident of Carova, I would not be worried about the flies in July. There are people surf fishing up here pretty much daily. Come on up and maybe one of the horses will stop by to lend a hoof.
> 
> www.EscapeThePavement.com


Sorry to bust chops about this one too but I was there last July near the VA Line and almost got carried off by No See ums, horse flys, green flies, and Mosquitos...It was one of the worst bug attacks I have ever witnessed. My dog who always goes with me was trying to bury herself in the sand to get away from all the bugs. Note this was one of those days where there was no wind....


----------



## AL_N_VB

Yup them flies and blood suckin critters will pull a number on you. Seems they are immune to less than 80% deet.

West winds and no wind will put you at risk.


----------



## basstardo

The pup and I went down in late September a couple years ago for an overnight fishing excursion. The overnight temp was 70 degrees, and the breeze was nonexistent. What a miserable trip that was. No feesh, tons of bugs, even the pooch was going nuts from the skeeters. Felt like I was at Parris Island again being eaten alive by sandfleas.


----------



## gilly21

Jesse Lockowitz said:


> somebody save and copy that...we just witnessed history...
> 
> 
> 
> Jesse


Don't worry I created a PDF of this and saved it to my server at work for future reference! :beer:


----------



## Ryan Y

We saw concrete trucks and a semi tactor-trailer out there too. Not to mention fire trucks.


----------



## TreednNC

Firespyder7 said:


> We saw concrete trucks and a semi tactor-trailer out there too. Not to mention fire trucks.


chit, i watched em move a house across it on the history channel one day


----------



## JeepMike

markalbob said:


> Thinking of a trip down in July, thought I had heard it wasn't a real friendly place for surf fishing....
> 
> 1. is this true?
> 
> 2. do you really need a 4wd just to get to a rental home in carova if you're not driving up and down the beach?
> 
> 3. how's the fishing?
> 
> 4. anyplace else you'd recommend for a nice, natural and quiet beach area with good fishing, reasonable (cheap) accomodations, and still a nice place with good surf fishing?
> 
> pm if you prefer, but hoping someone can help a Wisconsin guy out......
> 
> 
> thanks in advance,
> Mark



Skip all that mess up there (traffic, people driving through your fishing lines, etc.) and come to Hatteras Island! More fish, bigger waves most of the time, and our lighthouse is bigger. haha. Hatteras or Ocracoke will definately give you quieter beaches than our country club inspired bretheren up north...


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz

gilly21 said:


> Don't worry I created a PDF of this and saved it to my server at work for future reference! :beer:


good deal. get some shirts printed w/ that.



Jesse


----------



## croaker

*I Agree w/JeepMike*

My daughter lives there and during the summer can take as long as 4 hours to get out of the area. Go to Hatteras. Might be restricted driving on the beach due to birdies, but the fishing will be better. Also,there are three piers on the Hatteras if you want that type of fishing.


----------



## Entropy

croaker said:


> My daughter lives there and during the summer can take as long as 4 hours to get out of the area. Go to Hatteras. Might be restricted driving on the beach due to birdies, but the fishing will be better. Also,there are three piers on the Hatteras if you want that type of fishing.


pier fishing might be more appealing to children if they see fish being caught regularly. itd keep them focused so they can catch "theirs". just a though...


----------

